# Forces Pension



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hello,

We are moving over sometime next year and need some advice on Pensions. My husband is ex forces and I will be once we move over and we will be in receipt of our forces pension. Currently my husband gets is paid in the UK but we don't know which would be the most profitable way of getting out pension once we move over. Either get it UK tax paid or Spanish tax paid. Any ideas?????


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

mazlester said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are moving over sometime next year and need some advice on Pensions. My husband is ex forces and I will be once we move over and we will be in receipt of our forces pension. Currently my husband gets is paid in the UK but we don't know which would be the most profitable way of getting out pension once we move over. Either get it UK tax paid or Spanish tax paid. Any ideas?????


The Inland Revenue U.K. will advise you, however the choice is not yours, you can apply to the Inland Revenue U.K. for tax to be paid in Spain but the decision is made by them. 

Also if it is classed as a government pension, and I think yours will be, it will be taxed at source, in the U.K. Check with the Inland Revenue office, they advised me, and surprisingly they are not all bhastards

Hepa


----------



## mazlester (Oct 30, 2010)

Hepa said:


> The Inland Revenue U.K. will advise you, however the choice is not yours, you can apply to the Inland Revenue U.K. for tax to be paid in Spain but the decision is made by them.
> 
> Also if it is classed as a government pension, and I think yours will be, it will be taxed at source, in the U.K. Check with the Inland Revenue office, they advised me, and surprisingly they are not all bhastards
> 
> Hepa


Cheers Hepa will do!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Hepa said:


> The Inland Revenue U.K. will advise you, however the choice is not yours, you can apply to the Inland Revenue U.K. for tax to be paid in Spain but the decision is made by them.
> 
> Also if it is classed as a government pension, and I think yours will be, it will be taxed at source, in the U.K. Check with the Inland Revenue office, they advised me, and surprisingly they are not all bhastards
> 
> Hepa


Although you are right about Government pensions automatically being taxed in the UK, as regards general taxation you send the relevant form to HMRC Nottingham and they approve your "zero" tax in the UK if you have become a tax resident in Spain.

In that way you can get the best of both worlds, having your Government pension taxed in the UK and your State pension taxed in Spain .... using both allowances to maybe pay very little or no tax.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

try contacting The Royal British Legion. Many members and very helpful

About The Royal British Legion - The Royal British Legion

If anyone knows about forces pensions... these people will


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

dunmovin said:


> try contacting The Royal British Legion. Many members and very helpful
> 
> About The Royal British Legion - The Royal British Legion
> 
> If anyone knows about forces pensions... these people will



Government pensions _are_ taxed in the UK with certain exceptions (Spain isnt an exception) and according to this HMRC web site, Forces pension is a government pension and therfore will be taxed in UK. The OP therefore has no choice, however he will be able to get his state pension and other income transferred to Spain for tax purposes, and as I said .... that will take advantage of allowances in both countries, reducing tax burden

HM Revenue & Customs: UK Government Pensions


----------

